# Wo Intense Reifen erhältlich?



## Deleted 25931 (26. November 2007)

Moimoin,

wo kann ich im www Intense Dh-Reifen kaufen. Gocycle.de hatte sie nur mal kurz im Web-Shop. MS-Racing Shop funzt noch nicht.


gruß


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. November 2007)

Hat sich erledigt. Schreibe einfach eine Mail an MS-Racing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazz (27. November 2007)

Hi 

schau doch mal bei  : *www.DoubleDragon-bikes.com*

Vertrieb für Intense Reifen in Süddeutschland - BadenWürttemberg !

http://www.doubledragon-bikes.com/de/Katalog/2007/Parts/Rad/Reifen/

Wir fahren die reifen nächstes Jahr auf unseren Teamrädern ... 

MFG


----------



## Stylo77 (27. November 2007)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...R=3&cid=071031030519&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. November 2007)

Habe ich mich verguckt? Oder war die Liste vor zwei tagen noch nicht da?
Danke.

gruß


----------



## DH Sport (7. Dezember 2007)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Moimoin,
> 
> wo kann ich im www Intense Dh-Reifen kaufen. Gocycle.de hatte sie nur mal kurz im Web-Shop. MS-Racing Shop funzt noch nicht.
> 
> ...




www.secondhand-sportshop.de


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. Januar 2008)

Auf CRC sind sie auch erhältlich...


----------

